# طريقك الى التفوق استراتيجيات الدراسه الناجحه ...



## مهندس المحبة (17 أبريل 2009)

*أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب طريقك الى التفوق*
*استراتيجيات الدراسه الناجحه*
للكاتبه:هدايه







http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-4-6-01-r9sf38e79.zip

أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم .........​


----------



## ارهينيوس (18 أبريل 2009)

رائع هذا الكتاب رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 أبريل 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ...........


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

الاخ مهندس المحبه انت باختصار معطاء 

اسأل الله ان يبارك فيك


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

اخي لو سمحت ابحث عن كتب او مقال يعنى بكيفية التنشيط الذاتي والتخلص من حالة الملل في عند متابعة شيء علمي اي اريد شيء يعمل اعادة تنشيط للقوى الذهنيه 

اذا بالامكان تساعدني في هذا وشكرا لك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وأعتقد أن الكتاب الذي تحمله الأن هو مطلبك وأرجو الدعاء ............


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على تركيبة معجون الحوائط


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وسوف أبحث في طلبك إن شاء الله وأرسله لك ....


----------



## سبنا (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا، وسوف استخدم هذه المعلومات في نصيحة الطلاب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .......


----------

